# Different shades of emotions?



## mileer (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you recommend pieces that describe "happy" or "sad". But like overwhelming happiness, or calm happy, bittersweetness, funny happy.

For example. Name a piece and name an emotion. I would love to hear your recommendations.


----------



## mileer (Apr 23, 2013)

If I described it right.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If you really expect 'shades' of emotion, you'll need to hear the hearer hear the music. Good luck with that.

[Translation: Most of the 'shades', and even sometimes the basic emotion, are supplied by the listener as (s)he responds to the music.]


----------



## mileer (Apr 23, 2013)

You'll need To To Hear the Hearer Hear the music. Tonguetwster.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

mileer said:


> bittersweetness,


For bittersweet, Mozart very often takes the prize, e.g. his piano concerto no. 23 (or at least, parts of it). For irrepressible joy, the third movement from Bartok's piano concerto no. 3. Well, at least I experience it that way, and it is indeed strange considering he was dying when he composed it.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2013)

I can recommend that you listen to music for its musical qualities.

And let the emotions take care of themselves. Humans are emotional creatures. They can respond emotionally to practically anything. And each person's response, as Hilltroll has mentioned, will differ from each other person's.

Music doesn't really describe.* Not like words can, anyway. So basically you're trying to finesse something that doesn't exist in the first place. 

*Yes, I know. Bring on the firestorm....


----------



## mileer (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Brian !:::::::


----------



## mileer (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow! Now I see how idiotic and pointless my post was. I deserved to get one-starred. Please don't let my retardedness ruin your day. Thanks.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

mileer said:


> Wow! Now I see how idiotic and pointless my post was. I deserved to get one-starred. Please don't let my retardedness ruin your day. Thanks.


Not a problem, _mileer_. We are here to serve.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What pieces usually sound sad to you? We could use some examples and then feed you similar suggestions, or similar but slightly different depending on what is preferable.

I would tend to agree that Mozart has given me a reaction of bittersweetness before. Dissonance String quartet has definitely provoked some feelings like that.

But do you like Mozart?


----------



## mileer (Apr 23, 2013)

I like him now . I haven't heard much but I like barber violin concerto. Serenade melancholique sounds extremely happy to me(I'm weird, sue me). I've always thought of dvoraks American string quartet as traveling music... It just sounds like that plus my grandfather always played it in the car.

Ps. Mozart sounds very very happy to me. Like discovering ice cream for the first time! Am I brain damaged or something?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> I can recommend that you listen to music for its musical qualities.
> 
> And let the emotions take care of themselves. Humans are emotional creatures. They can respond emotionally to practically anything. And each person's response, as Hilltroll has mentioned, will differ from each other person's.
> 
> Music doesn't really describe.* Not like words can, anyway. So basically you're trying to finesse something that doesn't exist in the first place.


 _... A-Yep!_

And to top that all off, "you'll need to hear the hearer hear the music." (thank you Hilltroll  _on any particular day or moment as to any other particular day or moment._

So more than very good luck with that.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe music doesn't represent anything. But then probably also language does not represent anything either, and we all forumites are crazy, banging away with our keyboards like monkeys, with no one ever understanding what we mean. Actually... some days it _really_ feels like that.

öfwoeihF HSDFsadhj FASdhjdfsaliwafhflsdowhbafvyh asdf ai w fha aza aa aaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> Maybe music doesn't represent anything. But then probably also language does not represent anything either, and we all forumites are crazy, banging away with our keyboards like monkeys, with no one ever understanding what we mean. Actually... some days it _really_ feels like that.
> 
> öfwoeihF HSDFsadhj FASdhjdfsaliwafhflsdowhbafvyh asdf ai w fha aza aa aaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaa


Rorschach blots do not represent anything concrete either, yet most individuals will find something there, that something not exactly the same, sometimes wildly divergent, from what another sees there. That is music.

That is also, to a fair degree, language, though there are supposedly set meanings all agree upon, perceptions, how it is used by the speaker (colored by their perceptions) and received by the listener / reader (as colored by their perceptions) makes even language more than a little bit of a crap-shoot. It is, though, all we have when it comes to words, though I mistrust, severely, language: I trust music (without text or literal title) much, much more than I do language.


----------

